# Elbow sleeves recommend



## Guest

Got me a pair of Thor knee sleeves from the strength shop, can't fault them..

can anyone recommend a pair of elbow sleeves, don't really want to pay strength shop price of £29.99

anyone know of any cheaper out there, same quality perhaps :confused1:


----------



## Dan94

You mean like a support sleeve?


----------



## Guest

Dan94 said:


> You mean like a support sleeve?


Yes mate


----------



## Dan94

£7?

http :// www .mandmdirect . com/01/details/NK10761?lid=GUP&utm_medium=cpc&network=google&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pla&gclid=CKnX_tGY1rsCFWmWtAod_H8AoQ


----------



## Guest

Dan94 said:


> £7?
> 
> http :// www .mandmdirect . com/01/details/NK10761?lid=GUP&utm_medium=cpc&network=google&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pla&gclid=CKnX_tGY1rsCFWmWtAod_H8AoQ


Cheers I'll check these out ...


----------



## Dan94

No problem, just get rid of the spaces in that link for it to work haha


----------



## Guest

Dan94 said:


> No problem, just get rid of the spaces in that link for it to work haha


Yeah i sorted it :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

i bought the strengthshop single double and triple ply elbow and knee sleeves , the double are very good and worth the money .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> i bought the strengthshop single double and triple ply elbow and knee sleeves , the double are very good and worth the money .


The knee ones I have pictured in my journal, are the bollacks. Excellent quality. The Adidas one posted above comes as a single, so the price for 2 and postage I might as well by the strength shop ones, seen 2 Hercules elbow sleeves at £15, may give these a try.

Only want them due to my left arm, suffering pain and pins and needles, been on going now for 12 weeks..so just need the support..


----------



## GreedyBen

I've got a Rehband Powerline elbow sleeve for my bad right arm, I'll be adding one for my left arm when I can afford it! The straps on it keep pressure in the right places to ease/prevent tendon issuse. Not cheap but worth it imo and fair few guys in WSM wearing them!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> The knee ones I have pictured in my journal, are the bollacks. Excellent quality. The Adidas one posted above comes as a single, so the price for 2 and postage I might as well by the strength shop ones, seen 2 Hercules elbow sleeves at £15, may give these a try.
> 
> Only want them due to my left arm, suffering pain and pins and needles, been on going now for 12 weeks..so just need the support..


sounds like nerve damage , use the ss bumble bee sleeves they will last longer than the hercules as my hercs frayed .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> sounds like nerve damage , use the ss bumble bee sleeves they will last longer than the hercules as my hercs frayed .


Really, well the bumble bee sleeves are good quality, ok probably get the double ply ones :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

GreedyBen said:


> I've got a Rehband Powerline elbow sleeve for my bad right arm, I'll be adding one for my left arm when I can afford it! The straps on it keep pressure in the right places to ease/prevent tendon issuse. Not cheap but worth it imo and fair few guys in WSM wearing them!
> 
> View attachment 143034


Well @GreedyBen they do look the business, and at £39.00 for a sleeve ain't cheap, **** I can't decide now I'll think and order tomorrow :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen

These look very good too!

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=SLEEVES_ELBOW_XT


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> These look very good too!
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=SLEEVES_ELBOW_XT


guy i know bought them , they are horrid to lift in .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> guy i know bought them , they are horrid to lift in .


How comes mate? Too stiff or something?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GreedyBen said:


> How comes mate? Too stiff or something?


Preference mate .


----------



## GreedyBen

ewen said:


> Preference mate .


Ok that clears that up then


----------



## Rykard

huge bump.

what are the current best buys?

I am looking to keep warm and a bit of support rather than outright support etc.


----------

